# John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA



## waynesgarden

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

Somone must have contacted you. So, what happened on the 17th? Did you pick up your nucs? You're not clear what the outcome was.

Wayne


----------



## 100hives

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

Wayne,

You're right I was not clear. Pluta told me that the nucs would be ready on the 17th. Prior phone conversations indicated that Pluta was not dependable so I began calling on the 15th to make absolutely certain that the hives would be ready for pick up and that Pluta would be there. No answer to calls made to Pluta at 9am or 9pm on the 15th, 16th, 17th. To this day I have yet to hear from Pluta or to be able to contact him. I live three hours away and will not "hope" that Pluta will adhere to his word that he will actually do what he says he will do. I am finished trying to beat this dead horse and will hopefully find a dependable supplier in the future.

Do not be surprised if you get the same treatment and then not be able to get bees for another year.


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

Are you going to send a letter asking for your money back. Return Reciept Requested? Or Certified Mail? So you know and can show it was received and signed for? You might want to. If getting the money back is worth it. I can undewrsatand if it is not.


----------



## hpm08161947

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

I have been trying to handle the customer support issues for my son this year and I can tell you that communications is a key ingredient in dealing with nuc sales. It is also a bit frustrating and time consuming. I have to keep a cell phone in my pocket all the time just in case there is a customer call. If you are not psychologically made up to handle all those calls (mostly newbees)... then nuc sales may not be for him. Of course if nuc sales are anywhere as hot as they are here he will not have much trouble getting rid of those 15.


----------



## NDnewbeek

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

So let me get this straight, you didn't go pick up your nucs - even though you were told that they would be ready on the 17th? And you didn't go because you couldn't get in touch with the supplier on the phone for the three days prior to the 17th? Sounds like you missed out on your nucs.

You have never worked a commercial operation have you? The reason Koehnen, Wilbanks, Olivarez and others pick up the phone is because they are so big that they can hire staff who do nothing but customer service. Most smaller operations rely on just one or two people to do EVERYTHING. That means, this time of year, they are too busy working bees to answer phones. 

I helped make splits for a commercial beekeeper this Saturday. I only worked a half a day. My phone rang three times - I never picked it up because I couldn't hear it over the noise of the MILLIONS OF BEES pelting me continuously all morning! I only saw that it rang AFTER I was headed home (with over 50 stings to show for the morning). Even if I could have answered it, I wouldn't have been able to hear anything on it - MILLIONS OF BEES!

You say you called at 9am - the day starts for commercial guys as soon as the sun comes up. When I got to the yard Saturday, the boss had already been through 50 hives.

You also say you called again at 9pm. When I put in full days at the commercial yard - the last thing I have wanted to do at 9pm is answer phones - usually because I am already asleep. It doesn't surprise me at all that you couldn't get your supplier on the phone at those times during this time of year.

That said, I have never encountered any supplier who failed to deliver (delays yes, fail to deliver no) when they ultimately said they would. I suspect that this is true of the vast majority of suppliers. My guess is, if you showed up at his yard, your nucs would have been sitting there waiting on you. Since you didn't even bother to go, and are ignorant of realities of larger scale package and nuc production, I can't see that you have any grounds for complaint.

Raising, breeding and selling bees isn't a 9 to 5 business. It is the most demanding, back breaking work that I have ever done (and I have done plenty) - and I only do it a few times a year! I can't imagine trying to make a living at it while also having to worry about answering phones for the sole purpose of reassuring the very customers whose orders I am trying to fill.


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

100Hives - Did you leave a message? Regardless of how many hours/busy the supplier is if you left a message(s) and did not receive a call, then I would not have driven 3 hours either.

In response to NDnewbeek - quite frankly if they are that busy that they cannot ever take/return calls, then perhaps they shouldn't be supplying. The track record appears to be not very good, from what I am reading anyway. How often do you drive three hours without any assurance that what you are going to get will be there? Also note that after a week, the supplier has not contacted the buyer - but has his money I suspect. When I have orders I make :no: sure my customers are contacted no matter how busy I am, at the very least I leave a message or an email...and if I have a deposit from them I most certainly make sure I establish contact somehow.


----------



## broodhead

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

Excuses, please give me a break!! It's called good business and if one cannot communicate with the customer shame on him. I do business in the seven figures each year, I carry my phone at my side all the time and reply to every call, good or bad and business is business. With today's technology and online options it seems strange to me that someone cannot communicate. Go down to Milledgeville and file a small claims against the individual, I bet he shows up for that court hearing.


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

Is there no room what so ever for the possibility that the seller over extended themselves and therefore doesn't have the time to get back to all phone calls? Maybe there was a death in the family? No one knows yet why what has been reported has occured. Further investigation needs to be done before John Pluta gets put down as totally unscrupulous or whatever.

Is there another way of getting to him for his side of the story? Certainly someone lives closer to him than the OPer.

Let's have some room for some compassion and understanding for both sides.


----------



## Beetrucker74

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

I get back to all customers maybe not that day but with in a day or two. And I work at a large commercial operation and run my own bees as well. You want to be run ragged try working bees and driving tuck for 12 hours a day and then goning to do what needs done with your own work. There is no good reason to not touch base with all parties buying nucs with in a few days.


----------



## MCI

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

It sounds to me like he has poor customer service. It also sounds to me like you didn't feel like picking up your nucs when he told you they would be ready. Maybe, if you can make contact with him, he could reschedule a pickup. Maybe he'll keep your deposit since you didn't feel like picking them up.

Now if you had shown up to take possession of the nucs and they were not ready then I could understand being upset. Right now it sounds like you are upset over what might or may have happened had you gone there.


----------



## NDnewbeek

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

DVR - He WAS given an assurance. "I called Pluta at least 20 times always being told that the bees were not ready due to weather(understandable).
Finally was told bees would be ready for pickup May 17th." He was assured that they would be ready on the 17th. That he DIDN'T go to get them based upon not having his hand held for the few days leading up to the 17th is HIS fault.

I would have given Pluta a chance to come through for me. Then, if he didn't have the nucs on the 17th - I would have been upset and complained.

Perhaps the 3 hour drive is one of perception. In the east, that seems like a long distance and time because everything is so close together (I know, I grew up east). Out here, a 3 hour drive just means that you are going to the neighbors!



broodhead said:


> Go down to Milledgeville and file a small claims against the individual, I bet he shows up for that court hearing.


Based on what? Not answering the phone or not returning phone calls? For all any of us know, Pluta had the nucs ready, just as he said he would. And that is entirely the point - here you all are, libeling the guy and for all you know - he did his job (and perhaps really well, he may have the world's greatest bees). If he did, there is no claim there and the fault (for not getting the nucs) lies with the buyer.

But because you are all making decisions (in the case of the buyer) and judgments without the benefit of understanding how the bee business is - you all may be libeling a man who is an otherwise perfectly honest and reputable dealer (all because he got to busy to deal with the phone, possibly because he was working to get people their bees as soon as possible).

Nice.

And now, because he didn't go to get the nucs - we will never know what really happened. I stand by my original comment - he should have made the drive and given Pluta a chance to come through as he said he would.

Had he done that, and the nucs weren't ready - then he would have a basis for legitimate complaint. Right now, his complaint is based on an ASSUMPTION that HE made based upon very little experience with the commercial bee business or this particular supplier.

Hammering the supplier under those circumstances just doesn't seem quite right to me.


----------



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

Forget that....no returned confirmation phone call? 

Right now his complaint is VALID, no returned phone calls is BAD business no matter what the business. It really seems from the posts of people that somehow because you are busy, and cannot return phone calls, its a legitimate excuse (not to return calls).

No matter what the business, communication is half the sale. How is commercial beekeeping different????

You would think if the guy was a good business person, that he would be calling to see why the order was not picked up.


----------



## 100hives

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

I must agree. The fact that John has not called at any time during this process simply broadcasts his intention of not committing to doing what he says he will do. While some folks operate on the idea of "hope" I do not. I insist on working with high probability outcomes instead of dumb luck...cheaper that way. Believe me, it became obvious early on that John was spread way to thin. When John stopped answering the phone I realized that he was most likely going to default on his commitments.

However, he was my only option at that time. Since then I have found several other options thanks to Beesource.


----------



## 100hives

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

NDNewbeek,

You wrote, 'I would have given Pluta a chance to come through for me. Then, if he didn't have the nucs on the 17th - I would have been upset and complained."

Evidently you have plenty of time and resources to get stood up for 6 hours plus gas costs. Not me, not ever.

Also, you wrote,"here you all are, libeling the guy and for all you know - he did his job (and perhaps really well, he may have the world's greatest bees). If he did, there is no claim there and the fault (for not getting the nucs) lies with the buyer."

For all I know he did not do his job and has failed to communicate with this buyer. We know for a fact that he has failed to communicate and that has been duly recorded. Libel? Where? When? If Pluta had gone through the effort of actually producing the nucs that I ordered then why refuse to answer the phone for the days prior to, during, and after the pickup date? Pluta is telling me what he has done or not done by way of his actions. Incidentally, I have also emailed Pluta and have not received a response. Here is the email I sent to pluta:

"We agreed to meet today. You indicated that the medium nucs should be ready today. The problem is that you did not answer you phone last night or this morning so that we could verify today's meeting. As you know I am at least 2.5 hours from you. No way am I going to drive up there without making sure you are there with the good patterning nucs.

Are we on today or what? Why is communicating with me not a priority? "

You wrote, "But because you are all making decisions (in the case of the buyer) and judgments without the benefit of understanding how the bee business is - you all may be libeling a man who is an otherwise perfectly honest and reputable dealer (all because he got to busy to deal with the phone, possibly because he was working to get people their bees as soon as possible)."

Customers do not need to understand the bee business. Customers need to be given reasonable expectations by the beekeeper and those expectations must be met or exceeded by the bee keeper. Sounds like NDnewbeek is looking for reasons to justify why a supplier should be able to not meet expectations and not effectively communicate with a buyer.

Pluta indicates on his website that he will only receive calls at 9am or 9pm.


----------



## 100hives

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

"Right now it sounds like you are upset over what might or may have happened had you gone there. "

Just imagine how upset I would have been traveling 3 hours one way with a truck full of hives only to find John Pluta has "forgotten" about our appointment. See, I will not let such things happen to me. You may have given John the benefit of the doubt but not me, not ever.


----------



## 100hives

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

Since this thread began I have been told by one other large supplier that Pluta's behavior is well known by those who have dealt with him. However, you are right in specualting that John could be unable to communicate via injury or sudden misfortune. No one knows except for Pluta at this time.


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

I called John Pluta and got quite a different take on the situation.

He says that Macon, GA is a 30 minute drive away. He runs 1200 cols. There has been a lightening and thunder storm down there knocking out power and telephone. He works 18 hour days and as it says on his website, the best time to get him is before 9AM or after 9PM. I was just lucky to get him at 10:15AM. 

100hives, I think you aught to drive over there and talk to the man face to face. There seems to be some misunderstanding here and, from what I can see, having talked to John Pluta, it is mostly your misundertstanding. I believe that you had certain unfulfilled expectations which, perhaps, you shouldn't have had.

If anyone wants John Pluta's phone number, try 411 or send me a PM and I will give it to you.

Oh. I see now that it says Macon Co., Ga, not Macon, Ga. I bet Macon isn't in Macon Co., is it? Still,...


----------



## 100hives

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

"from what I can see, having talked to John Pluta, it is mostly your misundertstanding. I believe that you had certain unfulfilled expectations which, perhaps, you shouldn't have had."

Ya think? Which expectations shouldn't I have had? John has my phone number and email and has not contacted me. Ya suppose this is because of lightning? You just called the guy so the phone works? Got any other excuses? Did john indicate that the nucs are ready to be picked up?

Prior to John missing the appointment I asked Pluta to call me when the nucs are ready and his response was, "I have 300 people on a list." 

From Pluta's wesite regarding calling times, "When calling 9am OR 9pm" not before 9am or after 9pm.

"100hives, I think you aught to drive over there and talk to the man face to face." 
Sorry, but my time is much to valuable to waste with unprofessional beekeepers. Looks like I will be dealing exclusively with Wilbanks or other customer considerate suppliers in N. Georgia. Have some respect for yourself by insisting on high standards.


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

You seem to be angry. I hope you get over this. Soon. Life is too short and it isn't worth having a coronary over this. I didn't ask him if they were ready. That's your job.

I'm not going to disparage Mr. Wilbanks, but I have known plenty of bkprs who, in the past, have reported dissatisfaction w/ them too. Which tells me that, if one is in the bee business you will always have disgruntled customers every now and then.

We have had one report from one bkpr, so, I would give the benefit of the doubt to John Pluta, were I in the market for nucs. He seemed willing to answer anything I asked him.


----------



## 100hives

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

"Is there no room what so ever for the possibility that the seller over extended themselves and therefore doesn't have the time to get back to all phone calls?"

I ordered nucs from Pluta the end of December last year, sent a deposit in as required, called Pluta dozens of times, was never once called by Pluta( because he has 300 people on his list), finally made an appointment for May 17th, was unable to verify the appoint on the 15th, 16th, 17th. or via email. How much more room does John Pluta need to make his side known? Actions do speak louder than words and in this case inaction.


----------



## hpm08161947

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*



100hives said:


> Prior to John missing the appointment I asked Pluta to call me when the nucs are ready and his response was, "I have 300 people on a list."


So how did you find out that they would be ready on the 17th?

We have nowhere near 300 nuc customers... and I did call them... at least I considered leaving a message on an answering machine as having made contact. If we had 300 customers we would be over extended... even with 2 of us.

So it does sound like he made some contact with you - I don't think we could guarantee a confirmation call back once we had notified the customer. Don't know if you will get your deposit back... if he had the nucs ready for you.


----------



## 100hives

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

"We have had one report from one bkpr, so, I would give the benefit of the doubt to John Pluta, were I in the market for nucs. He seemed willing to answer anything I asked him. "

Pluta answered all my questions too. I never indicated that he was unwilling to answer questions. What relevance does that have to this situation? Pluta failed his comitments to this customer big time. You want to deal with Pluta? At least now you have a reasonable expectation about the experience coming your way.


----------



## 100hives

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*



hpm08161947 said:


> So how did you find out that they would be ready on the 17th?
> 
> We have nowhere near 300 nuc customers... and I did call them... at least I considered leaving a message on an answering machine as having made contact. If we had 300 customers we would be over extended... even with 2 of us.
> 
> So it does sound like he made some contact with you - I don't think we could guarantee a confirmation call back once we had notified the customer. Don't know if you will get your deposit back... if he had the nucs ready for you.


This is confusing: "at least I considered leaving a message on an answering machine as having made contact". Did John say this? Thanks for the consideration but no call was ever made to me.


----------



## georgiabees

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

This is JOHN PLUTA with the FACTS on this

First they were ordered in FEB. not Jan.
Second, Website clearly states $25 deposit per nuc, He sent $25 TOTAL for 15 Nuc Deposit
Third, Check has NOT even been cashed, I DO NOT cash until Nucs Picked up or NO SHOW
Fourth, Was not clear wanted MEDIUM Nucs instead of Deeps the NORMAL
Fifth, Is 1 Hour away NOT 3
Sixth, Delivered 125 Nucs on 14th,15th to HAPPY Beekeepers
Seventh, On 16th Bad Storm knocked out phone service county wide till late on 17th
Eighth, NUCS were ready to be picked up 17th as agreed, Customer NO SHOW

Was told about this posting by several satisfied Beekeepers customers who Want his NUCS

As you can see he can't read ads or understand maps


----------



## 100hives

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*



sqkcrk said:


> You seem to be angry. I hope you get over this. Soon. Life is too short and it isn't worth having a coronary over this. I didn't ask him if they were ready. That's your job.
> 
> I'm not going to disparage Mr. Wilbanks, but I have known plenty of bkprs who, in the past, have reported dissatisfaction w/ them too. Which tells me that, if one is in the bee business you will always have disgruntled customers every now and then.
> 
> We have had one report from one bkpr, so, I would give the benefit of the doubt to John Pluta, were I in the market for nucs. He seemed willing to answer anything I asked him.



....and you seem to be inordinately defensive and apologetic for Mr. Pluta. Care to share why?


----------



## BoilerJim

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

Thank you John for your take on all this. I figured there was more to the story than what we were given.

I enjoy your youtube video's. I have learned much from them.

Newbee from Indiana.


----------



## hpm08161947

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*



100hives said:


> This is confusing: "at least I considered leaving a message on an answering machine as having made contact". .


What I am saying is that when I call a customer if all I get is an answering machine.... then I consider that as a customer that I have officially contacted and I check them off my list. No... John did not say that.


----------



## 100hives

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*



georgiabees said:


> This is JOHN PLUTA with the FACTS on this


Hi John, why are you so afraid to call me? Why no reply to my email which was waiting for you when power was restored? I am not one hour from you. I am 2.5 hours from you. You received my order and deposit in February. If there was some problem with the amount of the deposit then why not bring it up in one of the dozen phone calls I made to you? 

"Fourth, Was not clear wanted MEDIUM Nucs instead of Deeps the NORMAL"
Perhaps you should have contacted me to clear it up? Hello?

"Eighth, NUCS were ready to be picked up 17th as agreed, Customer NO SHOW"
My prior conversations with you made me question your ability to comit as did the numerous unsucessful attemps to contact you as did the fact that you never once contacted me. As my email indicated, I was not going to show up without a confirmation of our appointment. I attempted to confirm our appointment 2 days prior to pickup. This is simple stuff.

"Was told about this posting by several satisfied Beekeepers customers who Want his NUCS"
Gee whiz, how did they get in touch with you?


Why did you never once contact me regarding any of this? Please explain your side.

Btw, I love your videos too.


----------



## lakebilly

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

Sir 100hives...Blessed are the peacemakers. John Pluta has responded to your public complaint with what seems to be reasonable circumstances. maybe you should consider getting your nucs from him and putting a touch of class to this matter.
John , one bad word (true or false) will kill a thousand good. In a service oriented business a lie will travel half way around the world before truth gets its pants on. 100 hives seem to just want his product & has been duely informed to the nature of your business. Most of us that have watched your youtube videos see you as a good person. Take the high road, go the extra mile, contact this person, give them your good product, take his hard earned money and inform us all that you are the good business man that we believe you are. 

Live peaceably with all men as much as is possible with you.


----------



## 100hives

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*



hpm08161947 said:


> What I am saying is that when I call a customer if all I get is an answering machine.... then I consider that as a customer that I have officially contacted and I check them off my list. No... John did not say that.


I can see how this could hurt your ability to provide first class customer service. Answering machines can fail for a number of reasons and oftentimes do. Why not insist on being great in a world of mediocrity? Greatness, these days, has almost no competition.


----------



## lakebilly

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

Sir, I in no way implied evil of either party. I hope that you & John come to a very friendly relations. 

sincerely.Lb


----------



## georgiabees

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

I have a Bee Yard in your MACON COUNTY in Montezuma 11 miles from your town IDEAL

I'm there in 1 Hour

I admit customer contact is a weakness, 
I spend my time making Good Bees for Beekeepers who show up

You admitted you thought $25 deposit was for whole order
I agreed to do your order for NO additional deposit on 15 Nucs

For readers here he also wanted Carniolan Queens in 6 5/8 Medium Nucs
which made order more complex
JP

My WINDSTREAM Phone service is currently OFF again as they rewire lightning damage to switching station.
NO in or out phone but have internet connection.


----------



## sqkcrk

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*



100hives said:


> ....and you seem to be inordinately defensive and apologetic for Mr. Pluta. Care to share why?


Sure. WE only had your side of the story. You and others dumped on him w/out the rest of us knowing his side of the story. I always try to give benefit of the doubt, unless I have reason to do otherwise. You are and have been so vehement, I figured there must be more to the story than what you put out. There usually is. No one else thought of or made the effort to contact Mr. Pluta, as far as I know. so, I did and came away w/ a different take on your original complaint.

You have every right to get what you paid for. But, as wer find out from Mr. Pluta, you didn't pay for what you ordered and, when called and told that nucs were ready, you failed to go get your nucs. Plus you exagerated the distance. What's up w/ thhat?

You could be an otherwise pleasent individual, but don't expect to be treated any kinder than you have treated others.

Quote me my apology for Mr. Pluta. I don't recall making one.


----------



## hpm08161947

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

85 miles.... at least according to google. Maybe he knows some short cuts?


----------



## 100hives

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

Perhaps John is using an ultralight airplane to make the trip in under an hour? John is on the East side of Milledgeville according to his address.


----------



## pascopol

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

Sorry 100hives it seems to me that you are the one who is still whining and screaming blaming the other guy for your own inability to find out the real distance (Google maps) for you to drive BEFORE you made this deposit or whatever.

Surely you get no sympathy from me for your trolling and whining.

You made a deal and did not pick up the nucs at the set time blaming seller for anything possible including latest Missisipi tornado.


----------



## 100hives

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

Ideal to Milledgeville(Where Pluta's nuks are located) 93 miles and 2 hours minimum. 

Pascopol, I just called a no customer service bee supplier to the mat. Call it whatever you want. Buyers need to know what they can expect from John. If you do not like it then tell John to improve his business practices.


----------



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

If I were in your shoes 100hives I would meet with John. It definately sounds as if some things got skewed. Heck, he has posted regarding your complaint, thats more than some of these other vendors. Now is the time to settle it FTF. Go get the bees if you still need them, then let us know how they work out.

Good Luck!


----------



## pascopol

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*



100hives said:


> Ideal to Milledgeville(Where Pluta's nuks are located) 93 miles and 2 hours minimum.
> 
> Pascopol, I just called a no customer service bee supplier to the mat. Call it whatever you want. Buyers need to know what they can expect from John. If you do not like it then tell John to improve his business practices.
> 
> If you disagree with a buyer calling fowl on a bee supplier then you had better take your insecurity elsewhere. You want a rabid pitbull on you like white on rice when done wrong? I will be your huckleberry.


I am suprised mods put up so long with your inappropriate remarks, insulting personal attacks and never ending moaning, trolling and whining. They removed few of your post already.
You surely want to have last word escalating your insults by modifying your posts like the last one, which I initially did not bother to answer.

People like you have nothing positive to contribute to the community, just complains, harrasment and personal attacks aimed at anybody who dares to voice an opinion you do not like.


----------



## honeyshack

100 hives, no need to insult or threaten anyone here. I believe the forum rules pretty much state that. Take a step back and gather your thoughts.

I am guessing by your handle you have about 100 hives. J. Pluta more than likely has a whole pile more. Between the weather and the maintenance of the bees, this year has be frightfully busy...for any beekeeper.
Seeing the slow production of the bees, probably slows the busy keeper down, while increasing the work load.
Give the man a break. Agriculture is not an exact science. It is so weather dependant. The weather is not predictable nor has it been favorable this year.
Take a step back and breathe. Life is too short to be this bent. Work a day in a farmer's shoes on a good day and then on a bad day...then you might have a better understanding.

Mr Pluta, hats off on a tough year it has been.


----------



## NDnewbeek

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*



100hives said:


> Evidently you have plenty of time and resources to get stood up for 6 hours plus gas costs. Not me, not ever.


Apparently it isn't 6 hours for you either - what else have you exaggerated? Seems like you should have gone on the 17th as I suggested. As I suspected, they were ready for you.



100hives said:


> For all I know he did not do his job and has failed to communicate with this buyer.


It was your assumption that he didn't do his job and now, we know for a fact, that you were wrong.



100hives said:


> Libel? Where? When?


Your posts intimating that he didn't do his job, when in fact, he did. Suggesting that he is dishonest or disreputable in writing (as you have many times) is libel if not true and if it damages (or has the potential to damage) him or his business. 



100hives said:


> If Pluta had gone through the effort of actually producing the nucs that I ordered then why refuse to answer the phone for the days prior to, during, and after the pickup date?


Well, now we know that it was because he had phone problems. Too bad you immediately assumed the worst about the man.



100hives said:


> Customers do not need to understand the bee business. Customers need to be given reasonable expectations by the beekeeper and those expectations must be met or exceeded by the bee keeper. Sounds like NDnewbeek is looking for reasons to justify why a supplier should be able to not meet expectations and not effectively communicate with a buyer.


No, I am merely suggesting that making assumptions based on incomplete information can lead to false conclusions - as you have so aptly demonstrated. Had you an appreciation for the work schedules that commercial beekeepers keep - you might have had a better understanding of why your calls were going unanswered and unreturned. An understanding of the bee business may have also resulted in more reasonable expectations on your part. You may have then gone to pick up your nucs. If you had, you would now have your nucs and be a satisfied customer.

Instead, here we are.


----------



## brac

*Re: Will not do business with John Pluta in Milledgeville, GA again....*

John, If I were you I would sell the Nuc's to the folks that want them. 100hive's didn't trust you to send you the deposit, and apparently he doesn't trust you when you say bees ready this date. My customers are gonna be 2 months late in getting their NUC's (wish I had your 15 spares) but at least most understand weather, I have had 1 cancellation.


----------

